# Welche monofile Schnur zum Mefoangeln?



## Ullov Löns (12. September 2007)

Ich habe vor zukünftig noch deutlich leichter, als bisher zu fischen. Mich interessiert, welche guten und schlechten Erfahrungen ihr mit monofilen Schnüre bezüglich Halbarkeit, Knotenfestigkeit und Sichtbarkeit gemacht habt.

Aus dem was ich so weiß, würde ich die Stroft in 0,18 oder 0,20 bevorzugen. Ist das Blödsinn?

Wer fischt mit FC als Hauptschnur und welche Erfahrungen gibt es?

Uli


----------



## Schutenpiet (12. September 2007)

*AW: Welche monofile Schnur zum Mefoangeln?*

Ich fische auch die stroft, aber 2 Nummern stärker in 25-er, ist eine Superschnur.
Habe ganz selten mal ne Mefo verloren, und wenn, dann lags wohl eher nicht an der Schnur.
Ich werfe mit Blinkern bis zu 27gr, das funktioniert wie verrückt.
Habe eine Spule mit ner Schnur seit 3 Jahren, und hab sie einmal komplett umgewickelt, hält immer noch problemlos. Knotenfestigkeit hab ich auch nie Probleme gehabt.
Bei der Dehnung sollte man aber den Hakenschärfer immer in der Tasche haben, damit auch auf große Distanzen der Haken sitzt!!! Habe gemerkt, wenn ich nicht regelmäßig nachschleife, nahmen die Fehlbisse zu

Peter


----------



## Ullov Löns (12. September 2007)

*AW: Welche monofile Schnur zum Mefoangeln?*



AFS-Beckmann schrieb:


> Bei der Dehnung sollte man aber den Hakenschärfer immer in der Tasche haben, damit auch auf große Distanzen der Haken sitzt!!! Habe gemerkt, wenn ich nicht regelmäßig nachschleife, nahmen die Fehlbisse zu
> 
> Peter


 
Danke Peter,

das Problem mit zunehmenden Fehlbissen bei älteren Haken, habe ich auch bei Geflecht. Die Köder, die ich damit werfen will, liegen zwischen 7-16g. Also wirklich leichtes Fischen. Ich könnte auch 0,06 Geflecht nehmen allerdings halte ich monofile Schnur wegen der Dehnung, dann doch für sicherer. Mehr als 0,20 kann es eigentlich nicht sein, weil sich sonst die ganz leichten Dinger nicht mehr gut fischen lassen.

Uli


----------



## Pikepauly (12. September 2007)

*AW: Welche monofile Schnur zum Mefoangeln?*

Moin Uli!

Ich fische 0,22 er Stroft mit meiner Salthya.
Wie gut sich damit werfen lässt, kann ich schwer beurteilen, weil bei mir das Ködergewicht schon 15 Gramm sein sollte. Dies aber wegen der Rute und nicht wegen der Schnur.
Unter 0,2o er finde ich kann man nur runter gehen, wenn man mit Mefos sehr versiert ist (trifft ja bei Dir zu), oder das befischte Revier ganz genau kennt. 0,18 er willst das wirklich machen? Hält mit nem sauberen Knoten noch 2 KG oder lieg ich da falsch?

Gruss

Pauly


----------



## Ullov Löns (12. September 2007)

*AW: Welche monofile Schnur zum Mefoangeln?*

Nun ja bei der Stroft wohl fast 3kg, aber du hast recht das ist schon eine kritische Frage. Ich fische jetzt mit knapp 6kg Tragkraft, aber ich will ja keine Fische aus dem Wasser heben. So ganz sicher bin ich mir aber nicht, deswegen frage ich ja.

Uli


----------



## Chrizzi (12. September 2007)

*AW: Welche monofile Schnur zum Mefoangeln?*

Was machst du wenn dir mal ne dickere an den Haken kommt? Bei 2-3 kg Schnurstärke und einer 8-10pfd MeFo (8-10pfd halte ich für realisierbar und mit sowas darf man rechnen), da musst du viel Schnur haben, weil die macht was *sie* will.

Das ist vielleicht schon ein tolles Angeln, wenn da mal was beißt, da man mit dem feinen Kram klarkommen muss. Aber da hätte ich zu viel Angst, dass mir *DER* Fisch abhanden kommt wofür ich mir den Ar*** in der Ostsee abfrier. Da nehm ich lieber etwas dickere Schnur. 

Da würde ich auf jeden Fall viel testen und mir ein paar einzelne Meter Schnur holen um die Knotenfestigkeit (z.B. Wirbelknoten mit vielen, normalen, wenigen Windungen) und so zu prüfen. Aber unter 20er würde ich nicht gehen.


----------



## Ullov Löns (12. September 2007)

*AW: Welche monofile Schnur zum Mefoangeln?*



Chrizzi schrieb:


> Was machst du wenn dir mal ne dickere an den Haken kommt? Bei 2-3 kg Schnurstärke und einer 8-10pfd MeFo (8-10pfd halte ich für realisierbar und mit sowas darf man rechnen).


 
Ich weiß das man mit sowas rechnen muss. Sogar mit mehr. Aber das ist überhaupt kein Argument. Ich experimentier doch nicht rum. Wie soll das denn gehen? Soll ich mir einen Prüfstand bauen oder was? Der Fisch macht nicht was er will, wenn er 2,5kg Zug auf dem Kopf hat. Schon mal mit ner 14er Spitze ne 50er Refo gefangen? Es ist erstaunlich wieviel Zug man auf die Rute bekommt.

Ich will ja auch nicht mit ner Vhf auf Trutten fischen.

Uli


----------



## MefoProf (12. September 2007)

*AW: Welche monofile Schnur zum Mefoangeln?*

Moin,

ich würde dir auch eher zu den dickeren Monos raten. Nicht wegen der Tragkraft, sondern weil das Salzwasser die dünnen doch ziemlich schnell und stark in Mitleidenschaft zieht. So ist zumindest meine Erfahrung. Kann natürlich auch sein, dass ich bisher einfach noch nicht die richtige Schnur gefunden habe.

Bezüglich der Sichtbarkeit würde ich mir keine grossen Gedanken machen. Zur Zeit fische ich mit ner 0,32 er und fange damit nicht schlechter.


----------



## Chrizzi (12. September 2007)

*AW: Welche monofile Schnur zum Mefoangeln?*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Der Fisch macht nicht was er will, wenn er 2,5kg Zug auf dem Kopf hat.


 
Naja ich hab gesehen wie einer nen Lachs übelst gedrillt hat (wie viel zug es war, kann ich nicht sagen, sah aber sehr stark aus- Körperhaltung + Rute). Der hat dennoch 100m Schnur mit der ersten Fluch genommen. Aber das ist ein Fall mit dem man nicht unbedingt rechnet. Aber sowas gibt es. 

Wenn die Schnur 2,5 kg hält wirst du auch nicht 2,5kg ziehen, da wird das ehr bei 1,5-2kg Zugkraft sein. Ich denke mal wenn du Fische bis 6 pfd oder so dran hast, kann das echt ein riesen Spaß werden, ohne das es eng werden sollte. Dadrüber ist das sicherlich auch machbar, aber da kommt es dann eventuell schon auf die Kapazität der Rolle an (jaja ich hab vergessen welche du da ran haben wolltest, falls du das mal erwähnt hast).

Da ich auch deine Rute nicht kenne, kann ich das schlecht beurteilen welche Schnur wirklich passend wäre. Wenn ich mir die Sportex Twister (5-15g WG) angucke (die weichste Rute die hier im Hause steht), da bekommste kein Kilogramm Zug drauf. Testweise hab ich mal nen 320g Pilker drangehängt da hat sich die Rute bis in den letzten cm Kork gebogen. Da ist es natürlich klar, dass man mit sowas keine 2kg Schnur durchbekommt, wenn die Rute das nicht mitmacht. 


Ohne deine Rute zu kennen, kann man einfach keine vernünftige Aussage dazu machen. Pauschal würde ich zu einer 20er Stroft tendieren oder mir irgendwelche FC Schnüre angucken. FC Schnüre haben ja den Vorteil, dass da weniger Dehnung drin ist, der Nachteil ist, dass sie weniger halten. Je nach Stock, kannst du dir das erlauben. Wenn eine FC Schnur gehen sollte, würde ich die nehmen, solange die bezahlbar ist.


----------



## Ullov Löns (12. September 2007)

*AW: Welche monofile Schnur zum Mefoangeln?*

Ok das ist brauchbarer, sehe ich ähnlich. Rute Rainshadow xst 1143f 9,6ft 8-28g, Rolle Stella2500f. Mit 32er Monofil bekomme ich einen 10g Blinker wohl auf 15m raus.

Uli


Uli


----------



## MefoProf (12. September 2007)

*AW: Welche monofile Schnur zum Mefoangeln?*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Ok das ist brauchbarer, sehe ich ähnlich. Rute Rainshadow xst 1143f 9,6ft 8-28g, Rolle Stella2500f. Mit 32er Monofil bekomme ich einen 10g Blinker wohl auf 15m raus.
> 
> Uli
> 
> ...



Hab doch nicht gesagt, dass du ne 32 er nehmen sollst. Aber 15 m reichen häufig aus. :g 

Zu weniger als 20 würde ich dir aus Gründen der Haltbarkeit nicht zu raten. Also für deine Zwecke 0,20 oder 0,22. Damit bekommt man durchaus gute Würfe hin.


----------



## Ullov Löns (12. September 2007)

*AW: Welche monofile Schnur zum Mefoangeln?*



MefoProf schrieb:


> . Aber 15 m reichen häufig aus. :g
> 
> Zu weniger als 20 würde ich dir aus Gründen der Haltbarkeit nicht zu raten. Also für deine Zwecke 0,20 oder 0,22. Damit bekommt man durchaus gute Würfe hin.


 
Haste wohl recht. Wenn ich mit einer 18er ständig ein schlechtes Gefühl habe ist das auch nicht schön.

Uli


----------



## Chrizzi (12. September 2007)

*AW: Welche monofile Schnur zum Mefoangeln?*

Dazu musste dann nicht so viel Angst haben, dass die Schnur druch ist, wenn die mal über einen Stein rutscht oder so, dass kann im Drill sehr sehr flott passieren.


----------



## Pikepauly (12. September 2007)

*AW: Welche monofile Schnur zum Mefoangeln?*

Uli 0,20 er sollte es schon sein.
Die Stroft ist auch bei den Monofilen immer noch ne Liga für sich.
Bei 0,20 er sollte das fischen auch mit kleinen Ködern gut klappen und ne gewisse Reserve gibts auch noch. 
Sonst kannst du evtl. noch mal bei der Baitcasterfraktion gucken, die ja mit ihren Multis auch fast alle japanische High- End Schnüre fischen. Beispielsweise von Toray oder Sunline. Hatte auch schon mal mit dem Gedanken gespielt sowas mal an der Küste auszuprobieren. Da ich mit der Stroft aber aüsserst zufrieden bin, habe ich da noch nicht rumexperimentiert.

Gruss

Pauly


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (12. September 2007)

*AW: Welche monofile Schnur zum Mefoangeln?*

ich habe sehr gute erfarungen mit der trilene gemacht von berkley. weiß jetzt nicht mehr genau welche. die knoten haben immer gehalten, gehalten hat sie auch gut. irgendwann raute sie halt nur auf wie es für mono unter belastung normal ist. und sichtbar ist sie, einen halben meter unter wasser gespannt, auch nurnoch schwer.
außerdem soll sie drallfrei sein, weswegen sie nicht mit maschinen aufgespult werden darf


----------



## Rocky Coast (12. September 2007)

*AW: Welche monofile Schnur zum Mefoangeln?*

Hallo Sundvogel, nehme beim Küstenspinnfischen meist Geflochtene und habe Stroft GTM auf der Ersatzspule.
Habe mit der auch schon andere Flossenträger wie Wolfsbarsch landen können und würde mich schwarz ärgern, nach den berühmten "1000 Würfen" die maßige Mefo zu verlieren. Wenn ich mir da manche Leopardengründe und Muschelbänke anseh, da kann es ja sogar mit der 25er Stärke noch eng werden.
Ein anderer Grund für mich, diese Schnurstärke zu nehmen, ist der geringere Köderverlust. Und den verlorenen Köder findet man dann wieder wochenlang nicht in der gewünschten Größe und Farbe, abgesehen davon reißen die Verluste einiger Spökis, Gladsaxe und Thors
wieder ein ordentliches Loch in die Geldtasche.
Hängt natürlich vom jeweiligen Strand und vom Gerät ab, aber nehme halt lieber etwas stärker, auch wenn es ein paar Meter Wurfweite kostet.


----------



## Pikepauly (12. September 2007)

*AW: Welche monofile Schnur zum Mefoangeln?*

@Rocky Coast
o,22 er Stroft reicht aber wirklich ganz locker.

Gruss

Pauly


----------



## Boddenmops (12. September 2007)

*AW: Welche monofile Schnur zum Mefoangeln?*

Moin Uli ! #h

Ich habe für die Rolle meiner UL-Ausrüstung (Köderbereich 5-12g max. 15g) zwei Spulen - eine mit 0,06er Geflecht (TK 4,4 kg) und auf der anderen die Spiderwire Super Mono XXX als 0,19er mit 4,5 Kilo TK.

Bisher hab ich mit keiner der beiden einen Fischverlust durch Abriss gehabt (bei gut 10 Fischen bis 71cm).

Allerdings ziehe ich auch nicht den Köder knapp über Grund (daher auch keine Köderverluste) und schneide nach intensiven Angeltagen jeweils die ersten paar Meter ab - fällt bei den dünnen Strippen auf der Spule überhaupt nicht auf.

Soll heißen: Kommt nur auf den Abrieb bei Deiner Art der Köderführung (flach/tief) und die Bodenverhältnisse (Muschelbänke/Tangwälder wie Rocky schon schrieb) an - selbst eine stattliche Forelle hat bei guter Drilltechnik und gefühlvollem Händchen keine Chance (meine Meinung).


Gruß, Stefan


----------



## Borstenwurm (12. September 2007)

*AW: Welche monofile Schnur zum Mefoangeln?*

Habe vorher ne 22er Stroft GTM gefischt. Nun fische ich 15er Fireline, vor dem Köder ca. 1m 26er Fluocarbon von Scierra mit Tönnchenwirbel,

Gruß Borstenwurm


----------



## Rocky Coast (12. September 2007)

*AW: Welche monofile Schnur zum Mefoangeln?*

Hallo Pikepauly,
hast da ja vielleicht recht und hast da oben an der Küste bestimmt mehr Erfahrung mit den Mefos als ich Binnenländer.

Kann mich aber noch genau daran erinnern, als ich vor etwa zehn Jahren meine alte 30er Monoschnur fürs Allroundspinnen durch eine 25er ersetzen ließ. War eine hochwertige Schnur, meine Typ DAM Tectan, und genau dann bekam ich im Rhein auf einen ABU Blinker den großen Biß. Der Fisch zog im D Zug-Tempo 130 Meter ab und wie der Kampf ausging kannst Du Dir wohl denken...

Nach heutiger Einschätzung kann es sich bei diesem irreschnellen Fisch nur um einen verirrten Lachs/Mefo oder einen Großrapfen auf Ecstasy gehandelt haben.
Seis drum, beim Drill habe ich mir die 30er Stärke zurückgewünscht, hat halt fast 50 % mehr Tragkraft. 

Habe mir damals geschworen, in Zukunft die Schnur eher einen Tick stärker und damit leider auch etwas dicker zu wählen.
Habe danach leider nie mehr die Begegnung mit einem so starken und schnellen Fisch gemacht, aber kann ja noch mal kommen, vielleicht an der Küste...

Gruss


----------



## C..pHunter (12. September 2007)

*AW: Welche monofile Schnur zum Mefoangeln?*

Moinsen...

Stimme dem Wurm auch zu. Fische seit Zwei Jahren ne 22er Technium an der Küst und es hat super hin! Hat mir meines Erachtens meine bisher größte Forelle gerettet, da der Haken echt locker saß. Somit war der 82er Barren meiner:vik:.

Gruß

Dennis


----------



## Pikepauly (12. September 2007)

*AW: Welche monofile Schnur zum Mefoangeln?*

@Rocky Coast
Hast schon recht ein bischen Reserve kann nicht schaden.
Aber Uli will ja anscheinend sehr leichte Köder fischen.
Da ist eben die Frage wie leicht ist noch möglich mit einer optimierten Rute/ Rolle Combo.
Und da ist ne 0,20 er Stroft noch machbar.
Ich fische 0,22 er an einer wesentlich strafferen Rute mit Ködern zwischen 15 und 25 Gramm.

Das passt schon.

Gruss

Pauly


----------



## donlotis (12. September 2007)

*AW: Welche monofile Schnur zum Mefoangeln?*

Hallo,

ich oute mich mal wieder als Mono-Vorfach-Freak bei der Nutzung einer Geflochtenen. Die letzten 30-60 cm sind bei mir im Moment 0,30 mm BroxxLine Ultra... wegen der Sichtigkeit nah am Köder und der leichten Dehnfähigkeit (und Made in Germany).
Allerdings muss dann das Stück Mono sämtliche Pufferung übernehmen, daher (transparente) 0,30 Mono.

Auf der Zweitspule ist komplett die Broxx aufgespult.

Gruß donlotis


----------



## Chrizzi (12. September 2007)

*AW: Welche monofile Schnur zum Mefoangeln?*



donlotis schrieb:


> ich oute mich mal wieder als Mono-Vorfach-Freak bei der Nutzung einer Geflochtenen.


 
So handhabe ich das eigendlich auch, nur das ich ein FC-Vorfach hab. Im Sommer hab ich das Vorfach weggelassen, da ich abends bis ins dunkle unterwegs war und den Spitzenring schonen wollte.


----------



## Windmaster (13. September 2007)

*AW: Welche monofile Schnur zum Mefoangeln?*

Moin,

also ich würde Dir eine geflochtene 0.12ér Spiderwire empfehlen. Die Schnur ist superglatt und im Vergleich zur 0.08ér Tuf Line XP wesentlich dünner !! Habe die Schnur selber mit einer Aspire Rute WG 5-20g gefischt und bin sehr begeistert. #6

Ich sehe bei der geflochtenen einfach mehr Vorteile.
- abriebfester
- direkten Köderkontakt
- mehr Tragkraft und dadurch weniger Köderverlust bei Hängern im Kraut etc.

Die "Nachteile" durch die geringe Dehnung hast Du bei einer Rute der Klasse WG15-40g ja auch und ich denke es ist nicht von großem Nachteil. In diesem Fall hat man ja einmal wie gehabt einen Puffer durch ein vorgeschaltetes monofiles Vorfach und dazu kommt bei der feinen Rute ja noch die viel weichere Spitze, die man einfach braucht um Köder der Größe 6-14g vernünftig werfen zu können.

Solltest Du trotzdem eine monofile Schnur auswählen, dann kann ich Dir nur von der Stroft abraten. Viele hier im Forum sind ja begeistert von der Schnur, aber ich hatte mal die monofile GTM und auch die geflochtene GTP und ich fand beide zum :v
Da würde ich dann wirklich eine 0.20/0.22er Spiderwire XXX Mono nehmen.



Gruß windmaster :m


----------



## Ullov Löns (13. September 2007)

*AW: Welche monofile Schnur zum Mefoangeln?*

Also Leute, einige Tipps sind wirklich nett gemeint, aber ich fische nicht seit gestern auf Meerforelle. Imo habe ich eine 10er Geflecht an meiner MP1 und bin damit grundsätzlich zufrieden. Seit mehreren Jahren habe ich ein FC Vorfach dran und alles funzt wunderbar.

Was mich nervt ist die Köderführung bei leichtesten Blinkern und Wobblern. Mono deswegen, weil ich dann auf Vorfachgetüddel, welches nur stört verzichten kann. Ich will einfach feines Tackle mit kleinen Köder fischen, da sind 25er Schnüre echt nicht angesagt. Damit kann man auf Karpfen angeln! Wenn dann mal ein staker Fisch beisst, dann muß man eben drillen. 

Wieso verliert man mit stärkerer Schnur weniger Köder? Wozu Grundkontakt? Beim Meerforellenangeln?

Das Gerät muss natürlich dazu passen, aber es paßt.

Achja danke Boddenmops, das sehe ich ähnlich.

Uli


----------



## Ullov Löns (13. September 2007)

*AW: Welche monofile Schnur zum Mefoangeln?*

Baggi du Kasper du mußt mir gar nix empfehlen!


Uli


----------



## Chrizzi (13. September 2007)

*AW: Welche monofile Schnur zum Mefoangeln?*



Windmaster schrieb:


> Ich sehe bei der geflochtenen einfach mehr Vorteile.
> - abriebfester


 

Wer hat dir den den Unfug erzählt? Eine Geflochtene ist niemals abriebsfester als eine Mono.


@Uli: Ich kenn auch den von dir genannten Blank oder Rute nicht. Aber ich denke mal die wird sich entsprechend zum WG biegen, wenn da Zug drauf kommt. Also dürfte es kein Problem sein mit einer 20er im Wasser zu stehen, 18er fände ich zu wenig.  
Drillen sollte man mit einer Stella F schon können, da sollte sich keinerlei Problem mit der Bremse ergeben. Wenn der Stock noch ne gute Aktion macht, sollte man den Fisch aufjeden Fall bekommen können. 

Entweder würde ich zur Stroft greifen, oder wie PikePauly schon schrieb, nach einer Toray oder anderen Schnur aus der gegend suchen. Bevorzug natürlich eine FC Schnur, da die noch klarer ist und weniger Dehnung hat, z.B. die "Sunline FC Sniper". Leider gibt es die meistens nur auf 100m oder 150m Spulen, irgendwo gabs aber auch mal 300m Spulen, muss man sich nochmal durchsuchen, oder erfragen. 
Da würde ich möglichst die Rollenspule komplett voll mit machen, bei einer ~20er Schnur dürften da einige Meter drauf passen.
Ob es hier gute FC Hauptschnüre gibt weiß ich nicht - aber dass kann man sicherlich auch erfragen (wofür gibt es dieses Board#6).

Wie machst du das mit der Dehnung und bissen auf weiterer Distanz? Ziehst du den Anschlag voll durch oder ist der Blank etwas härter?


----------



## WickedWalleye (13. September 2007)

*AW: Welche monofile Schnur zum Mefoangeln?*

Also ich schwör auf Sufix Xcelon, wenn es um Mono geht. 

Die ist sehr abriebfest bei hoher Tragkraft und wenig Dehnung. Ich finde die besser als die Stroft, aber man bekommt sie fast nur ab 0.20er. Also, wenn dir das schon zu schwer für dein UL-MeFo-Angeln ist ...

Aber da du ja scheinbar sehr erfahren beim MeFo-Angeln bist, frage ich mich wozu du überhaupt noch Tips brauchst #c


----------



## Ullov Löns (13. September 2007)

*AW: Welche monofile Schnur zum Mefoangeln?*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Aber da du ja scheinbar sehr erfahren beim MeFo-Angeln bist, frage ich mich wozu du überhaupt noch Tips brauchst #c


 

Weil ich bisher kaum Erfahrungen mit UL-Fischen habe und gerne auf eure Erfahrungen zurückgreifen möchte.

Meine Frage oben ist schon recht spezifisch. Wenn mir jetzt jemand Geflecht empfiehlt, ist das nett gemeint, aber dazu habe ich bereits eine Meinung. Mich interessieren wirklich nur UL-Erfahrungen und alles andere ist hier OFF-Topic.

Uli


----------



## Chrizzi (13. September 2007)

*AW: Welche monofile Schnur zum Mefoangeln?*

Naja du kannst ja auch zur sehr dünnen Geflochtenen greifen, aber eigendlich ist Mono schöner, wenn man so "leicht" fischen will.


----------

